# New Pictures of Palace View South Branson, MO



## dougp26364

We recently returned from a short trip to Branson, MO where we stayed at Palace View South. I've posted pics of our PVO 2 bedroom unit which was the master suite of a 3 bedroom lock out.

FWIW, previously there was a thread complaining about the lack of insulation at this resort. They were correct. This has to be one of the worst insulated resorts we've stayed in. At least the PVO units in buildings 700, 800 and 900. There are at least three different style buildings and I can't say what the other style buildings are like. I'll post a full review in a day or two.

For now, here are the pics. Just click on the picture.


----------



## MRSFUSSY

*I'm not sure*

that this is the same resort,but we stayed in Spinnaker for Thanksgiving.  RCI exchange, a 2 bedroom in building 900.  Nice rooms and equipment.  The big disappointment was that we travel with another couple.  They were going to get there MUCH sooner than we were.  I called and explained this, and as long as we ok'd it, the staff assured me that they would let our fiends into the unit as long as they showd proper identification.  Turns out that they would not let our friends into the condo, and they waited 6 hours in the lobby for us.  We felt so bad.  Also, it was very hard to find the property.  I guess that to enter from the main highway the name of the road was Dakota, the RCI instructions used another name Blue...something or other.  Of course we didn't know that "secret."

It was mentioned about poor insulation, boy is that right.  I'm a kid person, so is my husband, but there were kids running upstairs at 2AM.  They must have been jumping on the beds.  The more I think about it I think that I should have called the front desk and asked them to intervene for us.

All in all we had a good week, inconvenientat times.


----------



## JLB

That'll spoil a vacation!!!   



MRSFUSSY said:


> the staff assured me that they would let our *fiends* into the unit .


----------



## dougp26364

MRSFUSSY said:


> that this is the same resort,but we stayed in Spinnaker for Thanksgiving.  RCI exchange, a 2 bedroom in building 900.  Nice rooms and equipment.  The big disappointment was that we travel with another couple.  They were going to get there MUCH sooner than we were.  I called and explained this, and as long as we ok'd it, the staff assured me that they would let our fiends into the unit as long as they showd proper identification.  Turns out that they would not let our friends into the condo, and they waited 6 hours in the lobby for us.  We felt so bad.  Also, it was very hard to find the property.  I guess that to enter from the main highway the name of the road was Dakota, the RCI instructions used another name Blue...something or other.  Of course we didn't know that "secret."
> 
> It was mentioned about poor insulation, boy is that right.  I'm a kid person, so is my husband, but there were kids running upstairs at 2AM.  They must have been jumping on the beds.  The more I think about it I think that I should have called the front desk and asked them to intervene for us.
> 
> All in all we had a good week, inconvenientat times.



I'm pretty sure it's the same resort. Spinnaker/Southwind manages at least three resorts in Branson (Palace View, French Quarter and Grand Regency) but Palace View seems to be the only one with the Spinnaker name and logo on it. I'm not exactly sure why that is but that's the way it seems to be. 

You're not the only one who's had problems with the front desk making promises and not keeping them. There is another poster who had requested a top floor unit and had been promised a top floor unit, only to find his request wasn't granted. That slight ruined their vacation as they had a special needs child who couldn't sleep secondary to the noise from above. It seems as if this resort has not only insulation problems but staff communication issues as well. 

While it was a decent looking resort I doubt it is one we'll ever return to again. FWIW we suffered the same noise issues at Westgate's Branson Woods resort. Very nice unit ruined by poor insulation.


----------

